# squatter's rights rant



## JahDucky (May 13, 2009)

Squatter's Rights...Oh Squatter's Rights, how we mis-use you.
So I had this lovely squat. Aside from the small of light mold and cat pee, its a really nice place. However I didnt want to stay there by myself. My friends talk to me about how much they appreciated my taking them to my house and that they will show me nothing but respect....I get just the opposite.
So I take them in and I tell them my ground rules, so that we are not disturbing the neighbors or letting the world know we are there. I say use your squat voice and be light on your feet. All I get is Booming voices and someone scraping glass across the floor using a pice of cardboard. When I tell him to sweep quieter he takes a tone with me with his booming voince about how it is impossible to sweep quietly....i wanted to tell him to get the fuck out right then and there. He is soooooo lucky I like his girlfriend.
Second rule is that I dont want them bringing friends over. And all I hear is...Squatters Rights! The squat belongs to everyone so you cant tell us that we cant have friends over....I believe that I can....I got this squat and if they dont like it they can be considerate of my space and go crack their own house. There is a whole neighborhood of them.
Third rule I layed out, No Drinking At The Squat. Plain and simple. These kids drink to get rowdey so they can drink elsewhere. This house is to sleep in safely not get drunk and get the cops called. As it is a whole squat neighborhood the neighbors would most deffinately not be happy. But once again Squatters Rights shoved in my face!...This is a squat and this is what you do in a squat you bring friends over and you get drunk and get rowdey....

What a load of shit.
What Squatters Rights means to me is a sense of security. Knowing that I am safe and taken care of in a sense. For these kids to exploit it the way they are is rediculous and makes me a little ashamed to be a squatter. I do not want to be ranked with these people. Treating squatters rights as if it is an easy way off the hook. 

You cant walk up to your boss and cuss him out and thinks its okay because of freedom of speech.


----------



## wartomods (May 13, 2009)

*Rant!!!!!*

i feel your shit


----------



## dime (May 13, 2009)

*Rant!!!!!*



wartomods said:


> i feel your shit



really? is it squishy? or hard?


----------



## finn (May 13, 2009)

*Rant!!!!!*

Sounds like they need to get a squat of their own and see how long it takes them to blow it up. All squatter's rights are is legislation giving protection from the cops and the owner of the place. What they are talking about are assholes' rights.


----------



## Ravie (May 13, 2009)

*Rant!!!!!*

wow. i love you girlie but you have horrible sense in people. tank for example, junkie. but yeah, because you invited em to stay, they damn sure are going to. sorry to put it like this but, no, you arent protected under any law being there. squatters rights doesnt come into play until 6 years of living there. they, are a bunch of idiots. no matter how much you try to tell them what to do or what not to do they dont give a fuck. it's their house now because you said they could live there. and of course they are going to drink there! thats the one thing they are right about! alot of people use squats to drink in. 

sorry to sound like a mom but you should have been more careful about who you hung out with. might as well let em go nuts and blow it up, they're going to anyway. fighting the inevitable is a waste. unless you can get rid of em, wich then you have to worry about them being pissed and drunk and possibly trying to hurt you. dont know em but they sound dumb enough to "get a posse" to cause trouble. wish i was there to help. good luck. if you have a big problem call me. i got my phone back from the conductor  left it on a unit haha


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 14, 2009)

*Rant!!!!!*

yeah those kids are obviously morons and have no idea what "squatter's rights" actually means. if they'd bothered to look it up (haha) they would know that squatter's rights has nothing to do with a house being owned by everyone or no one, and it isn't a license to be an asshole and bring everyone over and do whatever you want to do.

"squatter's rights" is a term mostly defined for the european squatter's movement where the law tends to favor the side of the squatter, and only requires that you have a bed, table and chair present in the house and then (depending on the country) you have to call the cops to let them know you're there.

"adverse possession" is basically for the united states, where if you can hold onto a piece of "abandoned/not previous owned" property and can prove that you have through 6-7 years, then the ownership of that property can default to you. overall this is extremely rare in the U.S. Only in places like Philadelphia have I seen this work out and not usually because of the time limit, but because the kids squatting the house made an offer to the city to buy the house for the back taxes owed.

but anyways, i would take this situation as a lesson. i made the same mistake with my first 2-3 squats. learn from this lesson, go pop a new squat open somewhere for yourself, don't tell anyone about it, except your most trusted/responsible friends. invite people you're SURE will not cause trouble. remember, it's all fun and games to everyone else, until YOU don't have a place to sleep anymore.

also, wether you're squatting or traveling, you really need to be careful who you choose to hang out with. im saying this because ive been there, with all walks of life, and a lot of people i thought were my friends ended up fucking me over the hardest. so be safe! don't hang out with people that do (hard) drugs! (that includes people that don't know how to stop drinking too)


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (May 14, 2009)

That sucks those folks are fucking up your shit. Give em the boot and tell them to find their own squat to fuck up.


----------



## devenheartbreak (May 14, 2009)

that really sucks. maybe you should do what matt said & find a new squat. bc who wants to have to worry about dumb fucks getting you kicked out or in trouble? find your own. i think you'd like it better.


----------



## bobNkamille (May 15, 2009)

sounds like you should play the mommy figure and pretty much tell them out in the open during the day if they don't knock it the fuck of they can find some place else or pull the girl to the side and say dude you can stay but the ass hole has to go. I have never had a problem sharing a squat but i can be intimidating when i tell people to mind there P's and Q's with out yelling. 

I'm sorry dude that really sucks sounds like they should just go back home to there parents with that attitude

it reminds me of little kids when the say "freedom of speech i can say what i want" all snotty like makes you just want to back hand them 

speaking of squatters rights check this site to see the adverse possession law Adverse Possession Law


----------



## Poe Boy (May 15, 2009)

They're fucking up your shit, plain and simple.

Best thing to do at this point is disappear. You're probably not going to be able to force them to leave, and even if you do, they'll blow it up on purpose (or worse) just to fuck you. So just slip out, disappear, and let them fuck themselves.

Or be an asshole, disappear and then blow it up yourself.

Unfortunately for you, this is the downside of the "anarchy" BS that everyone thinks is so kewlies: you can have what you can hold until someone takes it away.


----------



## mkirby (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I'd smack em upside the head. Or find a new squat.


----------



## jabbyscabby (May 21, 2009)

I'm sorry ducky but that does not surprise me!!! When on the road you really have to stand your ground and be carefully who you trust!!! It's you against the world... 
I hope you find some better friends and squat 
Take it easy!!!

P.s. When in Cali hit my profile up well hang out!


----------



## 614 crust (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, I've ran into this sort of thing quite abit myself. A lot of kids nowdays are just completely fucking stupid when it comes to squating. So I'm usualy realy picky about who I'll let stay in my squat with me. If it is some one I've just met I wont even let them know I have a squat at first. I'll maybe hang out with them a few days first to see what they're like then dicide from there wheter or not to invite them back to my squat.


----------



## wartomods (May 22, 2009)

*Rant!!!!!*



dime said:


> really? is it squishy? or hard?



lol, you know i made that comment just waiting for a reply like yours, high five


----------



## Angela (May 25, 2009)

This is a big part of why I've avoided urban squatting aside from the fact that it's not that safe to do solo. I love rural squats and have occupied quite a few over the years. But urban squats always seem to end up getting blown up by either homebums or stupid kids that come in and think that a squat is just a place to drink/do stupid shit and then go sleep/live somewhere else. Or they eventually get blown up by city councils and development boards that want there occupants to either disappear or buy into the system once the real estate becomes desirable.


----------



## Avon Drunquist (May 26, 2009)

every squat I've had that got blown up was because I told one person about it I shouldn't have, they invited their dumbass friends, then I find out about their dope habit and bam! Time to get the fuck out before I get tangled up in the mess they create. Sure, I drink in a squat, but I try to keep it low key as possible. seems like that would be common sense...


----------



## 614 crust (May 30, 2009)

Widerstand said:


> Wait a second... Last time I checked... Here is in America you have no squatter rights.
> 
> Next time you should pull some mace out or some other weapon such as a wolverine duct taped to a pole and say "I invited you but now I am uninviting you!"



Wolerine duct taped to a pole? That could be interesting.


----------



## Beegod Santana (May 30, 2009)

This is exactly why I perferr just crashing in the bushes and always carrying my shit.


----------



## Ravie (May 30, 2009)

Beegod Santana said:


> This is exactly why I perferr just crashing in the bushes and always carrying my shit.



thank you! i'm not the only one who allways carries their shit and cuddles with a tree at night!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jun 1, 2009)

mkirby said:


> Yeah I'd smack em upside the head. Or find a new squat.



Yeah I agree with that one I would totally get a new squat, and of course not let them know or dudes g/f. She may be your friend but hell get her to tel him where youre at if you want to visit just go to theirs, till it gets blown up that is haha. sorry bout your luck, but you could be in alot worse position.


----------



## Arapala (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh no! What shitty friends. I am so glad everyone, including me, agrees with you. If there is an entire neighbourhood of squats, I'd try and find a new one, just try sleeping in it by yourself once and see how it goes!


----------

